# Hi All - Terrapins and tropical fish?



## JAN (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am hoping someone can advise, we have two terrapins and recently decided to get them a bigger tank. We travelled about 45 mins away to get this second hand tank (300 litres), it has 5 fish in it, a catfish, a silver dollar, two small fish (don't know what) and a larger silver fish, again type unknown.

The tank was filthy and not looked after at all, so started tank from scratch, the fish seem ok now! when we got them they were trying to jump out all the time etc.The water was very poor so i put it down to that really. We purchased a black patterned pleco and put him in the tank also. Can we mix with the terrapins? they have similar temperatures but not sure how we will get on.

We did put them in with terrapins when we brought them home, until we set the other tank up. They all seemed to get on fine then!:fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Moved from member intros. Saw you had already started an intro thread.


----------

